# Portland Trail Blazers @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Since no one made a game thread here is it. Last time I saw at the end of 1st qrter, it was Suns up 35-24. 

Bell with 14 pts.


I'm sure it's changed since.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's now 66-47 at halftime. 


Bell with 19 pts.

Nash has 6 pts, 4 rebs. 7 assists, and 2 blks? lol


Diaw 4 pts, 5 rebs, 8 assists, and 3 blks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn it's 104-65 with 11 mins left in the 4th.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Final Score:

Phoenix Suns - 130
Portland Trailblazers - 85

WHAT A DISMANTLING!!! lol i mean daaaaamn...

Anyways, here are the stats: http://www.nba.com/games/20051206/PORPHX/boxscore.html


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Almost the whole team scored in double figure!

DIAW! you should score another basket!! that would make the whole team except sherrel ford scored in double figure!

Dijon! 10 points 4 rebounds ! lol!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Diaw had 13 assists lol. Nash had 12 of his own.


Marion and Bell led with 21 pts


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Portland is not a playoff team, good win for you guys. Now Golden State your win streak stops here. We are 8-3 at home. This will end the Suns winning streak and moves us to 6 in a row. Should be a good game, with Warriors for the victory. We are too good at home and we can win on the road, see you guys tommorrow.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:



> Portland is not a playoff team, good win for you guys. Now Golden State your win streak stops here. We are 8-3 at home. This will end the Suns winning streak and moves us to 6 in a row. Should be a good game, with Warriors for the victory. We are too good at home and we can win on the road, see you guys tommorrow.


Suns actually plays better on the road just like last year.  I am sure Warriors will be tough though.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This game is N.A.S.T.Y

45 point lead??


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Portland is not a playoff team, good win for you guys. Now Golden State your win streak stops here. We are 8-3 at home. This will end the Suns winning streak and moves us to 6 in a row. Should be a good game, with Warriors for the victory. We are too good at home and we can win on the road, see you guys tommorrow.


Well, aren't we Mr. obvious that they're not a playoff team. 

And you know you sound like a lil kid coming here talking **** about how you can win at home and road when we already beat you guys once this yr at our house. So, if you win you'd even up the series. Wasn't you who kept talking **** in the preseason game that you'd kick our asses this yr with or without Amare? You are in no position to say anything right now. It should be a good game this time around.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

In the immortal words of the Cobra Kais: strike first, strike hard, no mercy.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Portland is not a playoff team, good win for you guys. Now Golden State your win streak stops here. We are 8-3 at home. This will end the Suns winning streak and moves us to 6 in a row. Should be a good game, with Warriors for the victory. We are too good at home and we can win on the road, *see you guys tommorrow.*



Damn right you will. 

Get ready for 8-4. :basket:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol the Suns are gonna hurt the Warriors.

Warriors shoot stupid shots, plus they have no bench for the exception of Diogu.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ridiculous game. 45!?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol the Suns are gonna hurt the Warriors.
> 
> Warriors shoot stupid shots, plus they have no bench for the exception of Diogu.


If you're referring to a low FG%, sure. As long as the Warriors hit 40%+ on FGs, GS is 10-0 this season. As for your bench comment, last time I checked a virtually unknown bench player named Derek Fisher :angel: :angel: averaged 12 points a game this season. So now that you've finished discussing the Warriors' weaknesses, why not go to some strengths?

Will the Suns hurt the Warriors? Definitely. But don't discount the Warriors just yet.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yoyo said:


> If you're referring to a low FG%, sure. As long as the Warriors hit 40%+ on FGs, GS is 10-0 this season. As for your bench comment, last time I checked a virtually unknown bench player named Derek Fisher :angel: :angel: averaged 12 points a game this season. So now that you've finished discussing the Warriors' weaknesses, why not go to some strengths?
> 
> Will the Suns hurt the Warriors? Definitely. But don't discount the Warriors just yet.



I'm not counting the Warriors out. 

I know they can the Suns and I know the Suns can beat the Warriors.


----------

